

First Cryptocurrency to Utilize AI on the Blockchain - bussiere
http://bitcoinwarrior.net/2015/03/first-cryptocurrency-to-utilize-artificial-intelligence-on-the-blockchain-sapience-aifx-connects-bitcoin-based-coin-networks-into-a-singularity-leads-consumerization-of-the-blockchain/

======
doubleyou
So much hype in one article.

